# Miller Lite Weather



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

How rough does it have to be for you to keep your fishing team from fishing? Just trying to get everybodies thoughts that plan on fishing. Right now I'm thinking if its 5 to 7 I'm going to sit and talk about fishing. But it's a long way away right now. Give me yalls thoughts.

Capt. Lee Michael


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

It's looking like its going to calm down...


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

we are prefishing on thursday.............lol

:sick


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Que?



Thursday Night

East winds around 25 knots becoming northeast 25 to 30 knots. Occasional gusts to gale force. Seas 5 to 8 feet. Bays and coastal waterways rough. Scattered showers and thunderstorms.



Friday

East winds 20 to 25 knots decreasing to 15 to 20 knots. Seas 5 to 7 feet. Bays and coastal waterways rough. Scattered showers and thunderstorms.



Saturday

East winds 15 to 20 knots. Seas 4 to 6 feet. Bays and coastal waterways choppy to rough. Scattered showers and thunderstorms.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

yesterday sat was 1-2...today its 4-6...tomorrow who the hell knows...24hrs is about as much accuracy as they should advertise...then they are less than 50% imho 

fish on!


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

buck...why dont you just go catch a billfish...!


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's where I stand at this point. The captain's meeting with all the frills will happen Fri night at 6:30. At that point we should have a better feel for what Sat and Sun look like. If Sat NWS Marine Forecast says anything about a Small Craft Warning, Small Craft Advisory, or Small Craft Exercise Caution a decision will have to be made. Most likely the decision will beto postpone to Sunday. If Sunday is in question then we will most likely postpone to another weekend and leave Monday out of the equation. I will entertain a vote by all <U>registered teams</U> at the captain's meeting if there is a go or no go decision to be made. I will also be in touch with the SKA Thursday to see what there stance is heading into the weekend. Stay tuned to this site or www.millerlitemackattack.webs.com.


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Brad, just keep us posted. We're kinda sittin' the fence right now. Like Lee Michael, if it's that rough, we'll probably be sittin' with him talking about fishing. Hoping things will change (again!), and it'll end up layin' down. Shoulda known that forecast yesterday callin'for 1'-2' was too good to be true!:banghead I'm ready to fish!!


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

i hope like hell that it lays down. if it doesn't then my wife is going to make me seek counseling. i need a tournament like a fat kid needs cake.


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, things are lookin' up a little bit.......my fingers are crossed!!!

*950 AM CDT TUE MAY 19 2009*

*SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY IN EFFECT THROUGH THURSDAY MORNING*


*TODAY*
NORTHEAST WINDS 20 TO 25 KNOTS. SEAS 7 TO 10 FEET.

*TONIGHT*
NORTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 25 KNOTS WITH GUSTS TO AROUND
40 KNOTS. SEAS 6 TO 8 FEET.

*WEDNESDAY*
NORTHEAST WINDS 20 TO 30 KNOTS. SEAS 9 TO 12 FEET.
CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS IN THE AFTERNOON.

*WEDNESDAY NIGHT*
NORTHEAST WINDS 20 TO 30 KNOTS. SEAS 9 TO
12 FEET. CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*THURSDAY*
EAST WINDS 15 TO 25 KNOTS WITH GUSTS TO AROUND
40 KNOTS. SEAS 8 TO 10 FEET. CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*THURSDAY NIGHT*
NORTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 25 KNOTS. SEAS 7 TO
10 FEET. CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*FRIDAY*
EAST WINDS 15 TO 25 KNOTS. SEAS 6 TO 8 FEET. CHANCE OF
SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*FRIDAY NIGHT*
EAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 4 TO 5 FEET
SUBSIDING TO 3 FEET AFTER MIDNIGHT. CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS.

*SATURDAY*
SOUTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 3 FEET. CHANCE
OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*SATURDAY NIGHT*
EAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. SEAS 3 TO 4 FEET.
CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

$$

<HR>


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Bluewater Cowboy (5/19/2009)*How rough does it have to be for you to keep your fishing team from fishing? Just trying to get everybodies thoughts that plan on fishing. Right now I'm thinking if its 5 to 7 I'm going to sit and talk about fishing. But it's a long way away right now. Give me yalls thoughts.
> 
> Capt. Lee Michael


If they have the event, we will fish it. Best hope is that the weather lays down. 2nd best hope is that if the weather doesn't lay down that hey have the sense to push it back a day or if need be a week. I usually trust the forecast for roughly the next 36 hours. I expect the saturday forcast will change quite a few times between today and saturday.


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

Bluewater Cowboy,

Obviously I do not have a dog in the fight but if I was in a 36' Cape Horn (or Contender,Yellowfin etc) I wouldn't be wishing it to be any less than 4' or so or 70% of your advantage just disappeared. Yea 5-7 is not tremendously plesant to fish a tournament in but that is when the % of luck decreases and the % of preparedness, determination, and balls increases. Back in the day if there were white caps at the check-out we used to call it "Contender Weather" and our stats in sloppy conditions far excede them in calm water.

Just a thought esp since Brad is saying he will entertain a vote from all registered boats. I would think about this before automatically throwing the "postpone card" in the ballot.

Also, one time I was having a semi-nervous chat with a wise old Indian chief from Mobile and his statement was "don't worry as long as it stays muddy and rough we'll come out just fine" and over the decade past that it has proven true, especially the rough part.

Creighton


----------



## Rag-Tag (Apr 20, 2008)

oh and to actually answer your question I always told my team that if our boat is at least twice as long as the waves are high you better be prepared to nurse your kingfish claw for the next week or so.:sick (good thing is that when mother nature throws that at you you end up airsick instead of seasick!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Talked to Brad and current plan is for Friday captain's meeting then captain's choice from there. Fish Saturday (if you dare) and Sunday with a 4 to 6 p.m. weigh in on Sunday only.


----------



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

Lets fish Monday, thats the day.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Bluewater Cowboy (5/21/2009)*Lets fish Monday, thats the day.


I don't think Monday's an option.


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

60-70% chance of Thunderstorms too, those 1-3's will probably be more like 5-7's if a storm goes through. Nothing like playing in lightning!


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

UPDATE: i just got off the phone with Director Brad Sauers. He asked me to post a clarification about the Capt's choice statement. A team will be able to fish Saturday or Sunday or BOTH if they desire. This has been approved by the SKA and they are changing it on their website now. However, the weigh in will be Sunday only. Teams will not be allowed to put their boats back on the trailers until after their fish have been weighed (FISH MUST BE BROUGHT TO THE SCALES ON THE BOAT THAT IT WAS CAUGHT ON). Lost Key marina is going to allow all tournament boats to use their marina for friday and saturday night if you need a slip.


----------

